# Multimedia > Fernsehen >  MythTV alternative gesucht

## MaHejn

hail 2the king of homeentertainment!

ich bin auf der suche nach einem programm im stile von MythTV für meine mutimediabox im wohnzimmer. ich kann ja mal kurz erzählen, was ich damit vorhabe. und zwar steht der rechner neben dem fernsehen, ist auch an diesen angeschlossen. prinzipiell will ich DivX sehen, mp3 hören,  AudioCD nach mp3 rippen und DVD nach DivX rippen, CDs brennen, (kopieren) und das alles aus einer oberfläche heraus. MythTV versteht es schon recht gut, diese features bereitzustellen, bietet zudem die möglichkeit, TV zu sehen und aufzuzeichnen. allerdings lege ich hierauf keinen grossen wert (bin kein TV gucker).

wie dem auch sei. da es in der linuxwelt ja immer eine grosse auswahl an ähnlichen programmen gibt, wolle ich in erfahrung bringen, ob dies auch für MythTV gilt. vielleicht existiert ja ein programm, dass meinen anforderungen noch besser gerecht wird. ansonsten ist MythTV für alle gedacht, die von einen PVR mehr erwearten als zu recorden  :Smilie: 

www.mythtv.org

gruss, MaHejn

----------


## hunter

Kapier ich nicht. Das Teil ist doch für Linux, warum nimmst dus dann nicht ???

http://freshmeat.net/projects/mythtv/?topic_id=125

----------


## sepp2k

Er hat doch gesagt er will sehen ob es ein Programm gibt dass vielleicht noch besser läuft

----------


## MaHejn

@ hunter .. wie es sepp2k sagt, ich bin auf der suche nach einem noch bessere programm, da mythtv nicht alle meine wünsche erfüllt. in der basis ist mythtv aber denoch gut.

gruss, Mahejn

----------


## hunter

Hmm. Da ist mir leider nichts komplettes bekannt. Einzelanwendungen könnte ich dir zu allem nennen. Aber eine gemeinsame GUI nicht.

----------


## Haase

Falls noch jemand Alternativen sucht:
http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=set-t...ction=projects

----------


## fErA

Probier mal VDR.

----------


## DrachenKaiser

GUI sind mir keine bekannt die sowas alle in einen können.

Sind zwar keinen GUI Programme erfüllen aber dennoch ihren zweck:
transcode
mencoder
mplayer

----------


## hunter

Probiert ihrs mal lieber mit nem Blick aufs Datum !

----------


## DrachenKaiser

Ich glaube die alten Beiträge werden jedes jahr von irgend einen ausgegraben....
Thema gestartet 2002
2003=Haase
2004=fErA
2005=???
und werden von nicht Datum schauern(wie ich) reingelegt....

----------


## sepp2k

> Ich glaube die alten Beiträge werden jedes jahr von irgend einen ausgegraben [...] und werden von nicht Datum schauern(wie ich) reingelegt....


Du hast den Beitrag reingelegt? Du böser!!!

SCNR, sepp2k

----------


## Painkiller

> hail 2the king of homeentertainment!
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem programm im stile von MythTV für meine mutimediabox im wohnzimmer. ich kann ja mal kurz erzählen, was ich damit vorhabe. und zwar steht der rechner neben dem fernsehen, ist auch an diesen angeschlossen. prinzipiell will ich DivX sehen, mp3 hören,  AudioCD nach mp3 rippen und DVD nach DivX rippen, CDs brennen, (kopieren) und das alles aus einer oberfläche heraus. MythTV versteht es schon recht gut, diese features bereitzustellen, bietet zudem die möglichkeit, TV zu sehen und aufzuzeichnen. allerdings lege ich hierauf keinen grossen wert (bin kein TV gucker).
> 
> wie dem auch sei. da es in der linuxwelt ja immer eine grosse auswahl an ähnlichen programmen gibt, wolle ich in erfahrung bringen, ob dies auch für MythTV gilt. vielleicht existiert ja ein programm, dass meinen anforderungen noch besser gerecht wird. ansonsten ist MythTV für alle gedacht, die von einen PVR mehr erwearten als zu recorden 
> 
> www.mythtv.org
> 
> gruss, MaHejn


Was fuer eine Alternative nutzt du denn jetzt? Das moechte ich jetzt mal gerne wissen  :Big Grin:

----------


## hunter

Schluss jetzt. Der Thread ist tot. Mause tot.

Und Painkiller: - klick mal hier drauf -> http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/member.php?u=6633




> MaHejn
> Registrierter Benutzer
> 
> Letzte Aktivität: *30th November 2003 10:26*

----------


## stokedfish

Mir egal, wie alt der Thread ist, gibts denn mittlerweile irgendwelche brauchbare Alternativen?

----------


## DrachenKaiser

> Mir egal, wie alt der Thread ist, gibts denn mittlerweile irgendwelche brauchbare Alternativen?


lol 2005 übersprungen und gleich zu 2006.
Was willst du denn machen?

http://linvdr.org/
http://www.heise.de/ct/04/08/106/

----------

